# Green Ridge/MD wildlife



## Dizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

I will be going camping with a group of 5 - 10 people in a few weeks at Green Ridge state forest in MD (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Ridge_State_Forest). I will be taking things to catch and catalog what animals I can find. Has anyone else been there or any other state parks in MD and had the explicit intent to find/observe/catch wild herps and/or arachnids? What were you able to find? Any pointers for me as to where to look during this particular time of the year? 

If anyone has been to any MD state parks and wants to share their experience on this thread please do so!

Also, to anyone who adventures into the wild regularly to find exotics, what do you suggest I bring? Small containers, pillow cases, etc...

Curious to see if anyone responds and any response is better than none!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know what you can find there but whenever I go on a vacation or somewhere like that, I bring TONS of containers, all sizes. Deli cups to large bowls. I also bring some feeding tongs and more importantly a headlamp. I use a headlamp a lot. In places I can find scorps, I bring a blacklight flashlight as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I don't know what you can find there but whenever I go on a vacation or somewhere like that, I bring TONS of containers, all sizes. Deli cups to large bowls. I also bring some feeding tongs and more importantly a headlamp. I use a headlamp a lot. In places I can find scorps, I bring a blacklight flashlight as well.


Thanks! I def will be bringing several 32oz deli cups, some small Tupperware containers, and others. Headlamp is a good idea for sure! And so is the tongs, lol, I hadn't even thought to bring my tongs haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 23, 2014)

The first two things I think of is tongs and a headlamp. How else do you expect to pick up venomous things and easily coax them where you want . I also find most things at night. I also bring a battery charger so I can charge the batteries during the day.


----------



## Dizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> The first two things I think of is tongs and a headlamp. How else do you expect to pick up venomous things and easily coax them where you want . I also find most things at night. I also bring a battery charger so I can charge the batteries during the day.


Well, in the past, using my hand and maybe a stick lol. I wasn't always the most intelligent wild-snake catcher lol but it was how I was taught at a very young age. Surprisingly, I have only been bitten a handful of times by wild snakes and non of them were venomous. Thanks again for your input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Entomancer (Oct 30, 2014)

But the most important thing to bring might be an awareness of the rules.

Not saying that I oppose _responsible_ field collecting, but if you think that officials concerned with the regulation of this kind of stuff in parklands don't surf the web, you're asking for trouble. 

I would make damn sure that you aren't breaking any rules, and I would also be careful of what you say you're doing on the internet; this is not a private forum.

Also, it's not really important, but if you say "exotics", it means something from another continent, usually. These would be native species you seek to collect.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 31, 2014)

Collecting in national forests and State forests is legal in every way.  The only animals you cannot legally collect are game animals, and other species listed in the department of fish and wildlife regulations.

  Spiders and non-crustacean arthropods are unregulated, require no license to collect, etc.   However some states do have laws against keeping venomous animals.


----------



## Dizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

I am very informed of Marylands laws as a matter of fact and there are certain species who one is prohibited from collecting several specimens. Was there something in my original post that made you question the legality of this activity?

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-31-2014 at 04:55 PM ----------

Lol I apologize for using the term "exotics" so freely I guess what I meant is animals that are not commonly sought after. I do not break the law or intend to and never admitted to collecting any specific animal nor did I specify anything. Curious as to what lead you to comment thusly...

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-31-2014 at 05:05 PM ----------

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/wildlife/Licenses/captive.asp

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 3, 2014)

State parks/National monuments/National parks-  Collection of natural resources prohibited without permit (not really available to the general public)

 State forests/National forests- Collection legal.  Generally, anywhere you're allowed to hunt for game animals is fair game for invertebrates.

 BLM lands- recreational collection legal of most animals.  You're also generally permitted to hunt for large game, as well, in most BLM areas.  removal of archaeological artifacts prohibited (felony) (fossils, arrowheads, etc)

 Wilderness areas/ wilderness preserves/ wildlife refuges- Permit/permission generally needed.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 4, 2014)

Well you are allowed to hunt in green ridge for sure but that's good info, and point taken. 

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------

